# Finally got our camper!!



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 22, 2013)

The wife and I have been working on getting our first camper for a few months now, you know how it is trying to find the right one to fit your needs and all. We finally found one a few weeks ago and took it out on its maiden voyage down to lake blackshear for the weekend. We absolutely love it. It's a 2012 KZ sportsman 18. It's a hybrid style. We're already working on planing more trips in the very near future.


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 22, 2013)

I love it Break'n.  

That is exactly the size and style we are mulling over to replace a pop-up, but haven't actually gone looking inside them yet.  The lighter weight, single axle hybrids.

Did you get that at the place (don't remember the name) in Byron?  

We did a drive-by one Sunday and noticed they had some Sportsmans on display.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah we actually got it from Campers Inn in Byron.  (see Dan)  Tell'm Jesse told ya to stop by.  

I love the fact that its not something huge behind my truck, but when when you open the ends it makes alot of room.  The two ends are both queen sized beds.  The 18 like we have will sleep 6 people, and still has the shower and toilet.  We decided it was perfect for us and our 4 yr old.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 22, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!! That will give you years of good times!


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 22, 2013)

Those pics bring back memories too.  It was at Lake Blackshear where we took the very first trip with our pop-up 13 years or so ago.

Of course I took off and left the door key at home, so when we got there we had to make a decision.  We spent the two days without the door in place and climbed over step panel to get in and out.

That didn't happen again, the key found a permanent home inside the truck.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 22, 2013)

Oldstick said:


> Those pics bring back memories too.  It was at Lake Blackshear where we took the very first trip with our pop-up 13 years or so ago.
> 
> Of course I took off and left the door key at home, so when we got there we had to make a decision.  We spent the two days without the door in place and climbed over step panel to get in and out.
> 
> That didn't happen again, the key found a permanent home inside the truck.



Thats pretty funny.  I'll knock on some wood that it does not happen to me.


----------



## papachaz (Sep 1, 2013)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Thats pretty funny.  I'll knock on some wood that it does not happen to me.



magnetic key box underneath somewhere.....

worse is we locked the keys in our camper while we were camping, could see em layin on the table. GRRRRRRRRRR

after that, there's a spare key under the camper, on the truck keyring, and in the box under the truck also. spare keys are cheap, new door handles and locks aren't........


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 2, 2013)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> The wife and I have been working on getting our first camper for a few months now, you know how it is trying to find the right one to fit your needs and all. We finally found one a few weeks ago and took it out on its maiden voyage down to lake blackshear for the weekend. We absolutely love it. It's a 2012 KZ sportsman 18. It's a hybrid style. We're already working on planing more trips in the very near future.





Congratulations on the new RV, it is very nice!

One thing you might want to think about if you are going to camp under tree's and such, is to buy two small tarps that you can secure over you end units. Just use the small metal spring clips to hold them in place, it helps to keep your canvas clean and most importantly, when you pack and leave early in the morning, your canvas is dry, which helps to prevent any mold or mildew from staring to grow on them. It looks a little goofy, but will save you some work and possible headaches down the road.
I learned this the hard way with my pop up years ago.




Oldstick said:


> Those pics bring back memories too.  It was at Lake Blackshear where we took the very first trip with our pop-up 13 years or so ago.
> 
> Of course I took off and left the door key at home, so when we got there we had to make a decision.  We spent the two days without the door in place and climbed over step panel to get in and out.
> 
> That didn't happen again, the key found a permanent home inside the truck.



Yep, I done almost the same thing. Got all the way to the campground and did not have the key to the hitch to unhook the trailer and we still needed to go to town to get groceries. I luckily was able to get my son to drive it to us, without too much trouble.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. I have thought about that before. Those humids mornings does seem to have alot of dew on them. I try to dry them off with a towel as much as i can.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 24, 2013)

Really nice! Hope y'all enjoy it. I've never stayed in one of those hybrids. Let us know how warm it is during cold weather.


----------



## 3ringer (Sep 24, 2013)

I used to have a hybrid camper. I started a camping club called southern hybrid camper club. I sold my camper and the club merged with another club. You can google it and see some old photos. I used space blankets on my bed ends. They had a shiny foil on one side and a colored material on the other. I would place the shiny side up in the summer time. This would reflect the sun and make the camper easier to cool. Place the shiny side down in the winter to help hold heat in. Happy camping


----------

